# Snail health and hard water.



## Oliver Wilmore (Jul 14, 2011)

I've kept an apple snail for a bit more than a week now. The water that I have in the aquarium is pretty hard and I remember reading that snails could absorb calcium through a cuttle bone just by standing on it. Does the hardness of the water in my tank make any difference in the amount of calcium I need to supplement into my snails diet?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Good question actually.

Even though your water is hard, it's always a good idea to feed calcium enriched feeds to inverts. Cuttle bones are good for grazing and slowly dissolve. Calcium foods such as Ken's Veggie sticks w/ calcium is another good source. There are some DIY options out there as well.


----------

